# Anyone heard of Shiraz saddlery?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just looked at their website.
This saddle is clearly stating it is a Indian leather and a warranty of 1 year...
_Shiraz Elite Natural Reining Hand carved 17" Saddle - Shiraz Saddlery_

I think I would be very hesitant to purchase a "used" saddle from anyone with not such a company standing behind it.
I also looked everyplace for a physical address of this place... can't find one, only can find telephone numbers and a email address...
That truly bothers me and I would not spend one $ in a situation such as this for this saddle...but that is me.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I would avoid that Saddle like the plague.

I have seen 1st hand the Hollow Fiberglass Trees and how they easily crack and even break in half, not to mention the Water Buffalo Leather they use.

Here is a picture of one of these Hollow Fiberglas Trees, notice that outer edge has the purple looking thin stuff around the edges, that is their version of rawhide wrapping. Notice the arrows pointing to the cracks in the tree?











.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you! I will pass on the saddle. I was only looking at it as a resale and to help someone out with some cash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Southern, I wish I still had my pics of a fiberglass tree, rather this version of one. It had a major crack on one side of the forks near the base of the horn and a smaller one on the other side, as well as the cantle cracks. On top of that, they had their version of sam stagge rigging. All this damage had occurred on it's first ride which didn't involve using the horse except to mount. The gal had been taken in by pretty and not much money. Water buffalo leather when veg tanned is good leather but it's urine tanned.


----------

